# rod question



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

does anyone here have any experience with Pinnacle Marine Outfitter rods? I'm looking at buying some of the bent butt $140and stand-up rods $90. The price is great and the reviews I've read on other sites are great but I trust the opinions on PFF.

thkx in advance


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 5 of them and they have held up well. Great prices on aluminum butt rods


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a couple of the Bent Butt rods and they are outstanding for the money. I went over them closely and I really cant see anything wrong or substandard with them. As you know you can't touch any other Bent Butts for 3x the price. I would not hesitate to buy more


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I figured they were worth the buy but second opinions are worth their weight in gold. I've been wanting a bent butt but didn't want to give a small fortune.thanks for the replies. fyi, pinnacle is trying to quit selling on ebay so word of mouth via online forums will be their main advertisements


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought 2 of the bent butt rods and 2 straight butt rods. I agree with the above there quality looks great and the guy at pinnacle said if you ever have a failure send it back no questions. Now see if you can go anywhere else and get that promise. I am mounting so older Finor 9/0 with 80 Mamoi mono. on these rods. Hope to catch some nice wahoo this summer. Will Send some pics of the setup. 

Tight Lines 
Jack


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

> *AboutTime236 (4/7/2010)*I bought 2 of the bent butt rods and 2 straight butt rods. I agree with the above there quality looks great and the guy at pinnacle said if you ever have a failure send it back no questions. Now see if you can go anywhere else and get that promise. I am mounting so older Finor 9/0 with 80 Mamoi mono. on these rods. Hope to catch some nice wahoo this summer. Will Send some pics of the setup.
> 
> Tight Lines
> Jack


sounds great dude, post some pics when you get it setup. It makes me wonder if ALL the other name brands are putting it to us? high prices, short term warranties, and subpar customer service


----------

